# ZFS Rollback



## LoZio (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

*R*unning FreeBSD snip 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0 AMD64.

I have a ZVOL with snapshots. When I try to rollback to the last snapshot, the operation lasts forever, no rollback is performed, and top shows ZFS in STOP state.

Any ideas?
Bye


----------

